# Methode zum Prüfen ob Jtextfield verändert worden ist



## nieselfriem (9. Nov 2011)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Methode die prüft ob der Inhalt in einem JTextfield verändert worden ist. habe schon in der Doku geschaut, so richtig gefunden  habe ich nichts.

Gruß niesel


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2011)

Du kannst dir den Inhalt merken und dann später mit dem Text des Textfelds vergleichen.
Oder du hängst ans Document des Textfeld nen listener und setzt in dem nen flag auf true falls sich was am Document ändert.


----------



## turtle (10. Nov 2011)

Dafür gibt es DocumentListener.

```
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.event.DocumentEvent;
import javax.swing.event.DocumentListener;

public class Text {
	public static void textHasChanged() {
		System.out.println("Text hat sich verändert.");
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Test");
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		JPanel panel = new JPanel();
		JTextField textField = new JTextField(20);
		textField.getDocument().addDocumentListener(new DocumentListener() {
			
			@Override
			public void removeUpdate(DocumentEvent arg0) {
				Text.textHasChanged();
			}
			
			@Override
			public void insertUpdate(DocumentEvent arg0) {
				Text.textHasChanged();
			}
			
			@Override
			public void changedUpdate(DocumentEvent arg0) {
				Text.textHasChanged();
			}
		});
		panel.add(textField);
		frame.add(panel);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```


----------

